

Startup Weekend in San Jose April 15th - TristanKromer
http://sanjose.startupweekend.org/2010/11/10/startup-weekend-new-event/

======
dgoldie15
Great Program...highly recommend it. for all the reasons given above. It's not
just networking, but you learn a lot building (and hopefully pivoting)
something with people from other disciplines.

I think the key to a good experience is picking a good team. look at the
people more than the idea ...after all, ideas don't matter, right? :-)

Specifically, devs: use technology you know well. mkts: beyond being a
powerpoint ranger, explain what you did. The rest of us see this marketing
crap as a mystical art...or just crap:-) designers: if you don't know how to
code, try to pair with a front-end engineer. if you do know how to
code....call ME!!!

my two cents...

------
callmeed
Site is down. What is this?

EDIT: Ok, I see what this is about now–but ... it kind of sucks that this was
posted only 4 days before the event (especially when the blog post was from
Nov.).

Being outside of SV but close enough to drive, events like this interest me
but it's hard to keep track of them (let alone of their quality). I know
lanyrd is trying to fill this space (sorta) but this event isn't there.

I'm just babbling now, but my point is: _I want to network, learn, and hack
with people in the Bay Area._ How the heck do I know what events to come to
and when they are?

~~~
iamelgringo
_I want to network, learn, and hack with people in the Bay Area._

Hackers & Founders: <http://www.hackersandfounders.com> is around, but the guy
who organizes it is a complete asshat. Really, can't stand the pony tailed
bastard.

What you want is Startup Digest. It's the defacto events calendar for Silicon
Valley.

You're also interested in hanging out at the Hacker Dojo in Mountain View or
Noisebridge in SF. Also, some of the best startup events in SV are 106 Miles,
hosted and organized by the most awesome Adam Rifkin.

<full disclosure>I'm the organizer of Hackers & Founders...</full disclosure>

------
TristanKromer
I have five free student tickets sponsored by Cloudspace if anyone here is
interested. First come first serve, you can tweet me @trikro for the code and
I'll DM you.

------
Jzavala
We are putting together a mix of local compaies with foreign companies from
Mexicoand Latam companies to build global companies to zell all around the
world

------
timrosenblatt
As pleased as I am that Cloudspace (my company) is sponsoring it, I'm equally
sad that I'm out of town for this one and can't make it. Rock it hard, y'all!

~~~
TristanKromer
And the five students you're sponsoring appreciate it!

------
guitartabguy
I live in San Jose, and I am debating whether or not to spend the $100 on this
event. Any past participants have advice or praise? Thanks!

~~~
TristanKromer
I've been to two and it was a positive enough experience for me to not only
endorse it, but I'm helping to organize it. It's a great way to meet potential
co-founders, kick the tires on an idea, and get the general feeling for
whether or not startup life is for you.

To be fair, I will say that my first team imploded, fragmented, and I wound up
dropping out from disappointment. But that in and of itself was a true to life
startup experience that I learned a lot from in terms of people skills and
well worth the ticket price.

That said...you can use TRIKRO as a discount code for 25% off.

~~~
timrosenblatt
I realize in my previous reply, I had a typo: "making hard decisions with the
a team".

I meant to type "making hard decisions with the A-Team", because Startup
Weekend is so awesome, even Bosco is going to want to invest.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

~~~
TristanKromer
I pity the fool.

